# which polish is best?



## YusufL (May 5, 2012)

Meguiars Ultimate compound Vs Autoglym super resin polish

I tried the UC yday on my car with a standard cloth by hand, and after a few goes it worked a treat. I then found the SRP which appers to remove swirl marks quite thoroughly. Is it true that the SRP just fills the swirls, which then re-appear after some time? Whilst the UC physically gets rid of the swirls?

Which polish is recommended and wheres the cheapest place to buy it from (also which applicator shall i use) 

Thanks!!!


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

It is true srp wont really remove them just holograms the fill swirls.ultimate compound will remove completely but by hand will take hard work and patience imo hope that helps


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

SRP does have some correction, not much though. The only way to remove swirls and get the best results is by machine with something like Megs 205 or Gtechniq P1 (i say these 2 products because i've used them). It's very hard work by hand,that's why people use products with fillers i them like good old SRP.


----------



## YusufL (May 5, 2012)

Isn't 205 less abrasive than ultimate compound? surely UC would be far quicker especially by hand. Also could this be done with a normal microfibre (tesco)?

Thanks!!


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ultimate compound is more aggresive but thats not always such a good thing you could end up with a panel full of hollograms instead of swirls so it could look worse than when you started :-( never a good feeling imo.the basics of bling micro fibre pads are really good


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes its true SRP just fills in the swirls in the paint, but if you put a couple of layers of a durable wax on after using SRP it will help maintain the finish for much longer. In terms of which applicator to use, I always use a foam one if using SRP by hand.


----------

